# Piranhas on Survivor



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

For those who watch it you'll already know this, but those who don't might wanna tune in next Thursday. They do a challenge with piranhas. Someone (Jeff? ) is shown holding a rather large dark rhom, very nice fish indeed. I will be taping it so I can check them out again.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for heads up. I will be sure to watch that.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i hope they cut of one of the contestants and make them swim across river...that would be sweet


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I doubt none of contestants would make it that far but it would be interesting to watch.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MPower said:


> I doubt none of contestants would make it that far but it would be interesting to watch.


 yeah i know(i can wish) but it would be a hell of a show...


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

What station at waht time?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

MPower said:


> I doubt none of contestants would make it that far but it would be interesting to watch.


 That's the point. Maybe the black girl on that Roger guy, wouldn't mind seeing either of them try it. 

It's on CBS at 8pm EST Thursday nights.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

sweet will be tuneing in.
MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

"In this Piranha book I hold published on 1964, says that Piranhas usually dont attack swimmers unless its in shallow waters. Its a scientific.." Blah Blah Blah Blah!!!

Mayn, I was waiting for someone to add that on the post. :sad: Oh wells.. I hope I get to catch it next weekend. Can someone post a reminder?!?!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll try to remember to remind people, maybe someone can remind me to remind you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, anyone skeletonized yet









(sorry, don't have Survivor in Holland...)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Who wants me to remind them to remind Neo that he has to remind me about posting a reminder for people about... uhmm, what was this post about again?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ive never watched one Survivor yet, and dont plan on starting any time soon.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Survivor's awesome, by far the best of the "reality" shows, and the one they all want to be like. Well Joe Millionaire was pretty funny.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree, survivor sets the standard.


----------



## WarHead (Jan 26, 2003)

Did anyone notice the nice peacock bass the one girl caught from last week? I am kinda jealous, if I were on the show I would turn in into a fish gathering trip also and ship them home with me.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

bobme said:


> ive never watched one Survivor yet, and dont plan on starting any time soon.


 i watch all reality TV shows till the last hot chick is voted off. then its on to the next show?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

If you wanna see more piranha's on the television rent/buy the movie half baked and watch for a brief shot of some piranha's.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> If you wanna see more piranha's on the television rent/buy the movie half baked and watch for a brief shot of some piranha's.


 whoa whoa, what part of the movie is that in?

Killa B!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

xjfella95 said:


> rosecityrhom said:
> 
> 
> > If you wanna see more piranha's on the television rent/buy the movie half baked and watch for a brief shot of some piranha's.
> ...


 For reals? I musta been half baked myself. LOL


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> For reals? I musta been half baked myself. LOL


 I second that!!!!


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

Why not just get the movie PIRANHA!!!!!!!








Dave


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

barbourshop said:


> Why not just get the movie PIRANHA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey! this has been buggin me for the longest time.

Is that the movie where the people (gay and gal) were in a Zoo, i think inside an indoor Control room, turned on all the lights, a gun fight broke out and one guy fell into a paranha pool? and he was devoured?

does anyone know what movie that was.

it's been like 7 years since i've seen that movie. and i wanna rent it again!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Its the part where they're all about to meet the big time drug dealer. Just watch and you'll see.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I was completely surprised to see it myself. I bet when I first saw the movie I was like...cool fish if I even payed attention to them at all.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Or you guys can see National Lampoons Loaded Weapon...its funny when they show the piranha....I think William Shatner [sp?] sticks his head in the tank and pulls one out with his teeth. Its quite funny.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Guess I'll have to rent that one and check it out.


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Or you guys can see National Lampoons Loaded Weapon...its funny when they show the piranha....I think William Shatner [sp?] sticks his head in the tank and pulls one out with his teeth. Its quite funny.


 I remember that one.

That was pretty good!


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

Someone should record the survivor and post the p part on here


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

xjfella95 said:


> barbourshop said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just get the movie PIRANHA!!!!!!!
> ...


 Gays and gals??? HAHAHA







Anyways, they made a documaentary of that movie: Piranha, and they say you can clearly see that they were Pacus... No underbites


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Gays and gals??? HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha oops,









was piranha the movie i was thinking of?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont have cable....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

can someone video tape it and post it here on p-fury?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> can someone video tape it and post it here on p-fury?


 Dont you meen rip it? id like to see some one post a tape on this site, and it work and not be a .jpg


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

yes someone record it


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll try to record it. there's this thing called DAZZLE it takes a composit or s-video in and turns it into a usb plug, so you can capture dvd's or vhs movies to your computer.
MAD


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> I'll try to record it. there's this thing called DAZZLE it takes a composit or s-video in and turns it into a usb plug, so you can capture dvd's or vhs movies to your computer.
> MAD


Too much work for such a bad film!

Just go to "googles", type "piranha movie" and then you'll get the information and links you need!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

And you still can find it in any movie rent store!

Ask them, you'll see!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

or use Kazza and download it


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I dontknow if someone else posted this, but you can see a preview of next weeks survivor and the P's on the website, www.cbs.com.


----------



## mikeboutit (Jan 29, 2003)

the best p movive is killer fish with lee majors


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

so what was on the show, I missed it?


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

they caught a bunch of reds for their immunity challenge


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

That was awesome!!! Hated to see them stepping on those reds and hitting them with a stick though. They did have some nice underwater shots though.

I still think they should have had to swim with them. That would have been pretty cool.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

it was ok. They showed some kinda other fish which wasnt a Red belly from an underwater shot. I wanna say it was a Rhom but I could be wrong. It looked like a dark Serr to me.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup thsoe were rhoms dude and nice ones i wish i could get one liek that


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

But see the Rhoms were swimming aroun dwith the Reds, for some reason I didnt expect that in the wild. GUess you cant compare the aquarium to nature.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

did they catch anything other than Natts, I only saw a few minutes worth of it


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats was short. I only saw reds, They did catch a lot.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, a shoal of RBs and 2 (huge) Rhoms. Lucky Bastards, wish I can just go to the nearest river and catch P's with ease. And for them to step on 'em, hit 'em with sticks!!! That was an insult!!!







Damn.. if it was only that easy to get 'em.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I hated that when those f*c*ers steped on em and hit em with sticks


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It's just fish like any other kind, people do eat them down there. Quite good I hear.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Quite good I hear.


 Neo, you are welcome to come to Oregon and I will prepare a pirana meal for you. Once I get settled in and pickup some more larger P. nattereri, I hope to have a BBQ with some of the people here that live in Oregon to try them out willing to come to my new home town. The fish is not bad.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, I'll swing by next time I'm in the neighborhood.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ok, I'll swing by next time I'm in the neighborhood.


 Good. I have a young man and his girl friend coming this Saturday for dinner from the Portland area. I thought about a fish BBQ, but decided the large piranas he will be looking at might be a bit to much for a first visit and dinner. So this time, he will probably have to be satisfied for Steak or some other type dinner than pirana. If you come here during the summer, expect to be treated with a fish dinner, species unknown until after you eat it.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Was at work and went back to get my stuff and leave for the evening and sw them pulling in small reds and caribe and saw one chick smashing a red with a stick, that is like losing your wanger to me! I was bout to cry, real men cry!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

> species unknown until after you eat it.


Hah! As long as it's not fugu.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

man i wanted to get one of those rhoms so bad. and all the reds i have been trying to get 3" reds for 3 weeksn now and nothing they go out and in an hour they have like 100. damn them all to hell.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Bah, my tape ran out way before the fish challenge.







Stupid me didn't realize how much was on it already.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

LOL.....that must've sucked


----------

